# Milo on Sale at Menards



## MarshalOfFire (Apr 22, 2020)

In Wisconsin at least, Milo is $7.50 per bag before the 11% rebate, or $6.68 after the merchandise credit check.

That makes my 6 bag app of Milo $45.

https://www.menards.com/main/outdoors/gardening/lawn-plant-care/lawn-fertilizers/milorganite-slow-release-nitrogen-lawn-fertilizer-2500-sq-ft/161101-36/p-1444451515524-c-1463608034795.htm


----------

